# Most Reliable Laptop



## zeloc (Nov 28, 2004)

What should I get? I want a laptop that will last for years and not give problems.

I purchased a Lenovo 3000 N200 about a year ago based on Consumer Reports reviews and within a year the battery has stopped working, I found out one of the memory slots is defective, and it randomly shuts down in the middle of use on a daily basis, and usually multiple times/day. I have gone to the Lenovo forums and it is fraught with similar complaints of their computers shutting down with no one having found a solution despite extensive testing of various components, cleaning heatsinks, verifiying that in fact the computer is not even overheating when it shuts off, etc. A huge number of these computers seem to have been manufactured defectively.

Anyway, I would like a laptop faster than a Dual Pentium 1.73 Ghz which is what my computer is now, must contain or be upgradable to 4 GB of memory, and it also cannot be a 64-bit operating system (I think this excludes Vista) because I have a software program that will only work on Windows 32-bit systems. If it is a different operating system I must be able to run Windows programs. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Stick with the business line of Laptops for most reliability.

Lenovo, Think Pad series

Dell, Latitude series


----------



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree. Lenovo, the Thinkpad series. I got the R61i.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Toshiba has some excellent laptops in the *Tecra* product line.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhh, forgot about Tecra, good call.

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have one here, so I can't forget it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Last one I had ran W98, cannot remember the model, it was a gray brick. if that says anything for my memory. : -(

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Mine is a bit more modern than that!  It runs XP-Pro and is the downstairs laptop that is at the ready for quick access to the Internet.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

What model is it?

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's the Tecra A9.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

A9, nice

only one on eBay USA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toshiba-Tecra-A...tops_Nov05?hash=item2304efc129#ht_1002wt_1165

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks just about like mine.


----------

